# maiden diy uc voyage



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 30, 2011)

well ive a good week until i kick it off, but am bored & have a few pics so here goes. things left to do are build a platform to raise epicenter to floor height of bloom room (raised floor & epicenter is out of room), build a trellis, chop 2 monster bushes (HM mix), then plumb containers. for those who dont know ive only grown organic soil for my short growing career of 3yrs.

equipement is:

veg  3x4x5tall 60 cuft  
gh 3 part w/ calmag+
6oo mh 24/7 (going to go into bloom as a vert)
8 tube 4ft t5 coming soon
aeroponic cloner/veg
300 cfm blower w/ scrubber if needed

bloom 8x8x6tall 384 cuft

dutch master gold nutrient line, a&b, zone, silica, add .27
2-1k horizontals
538 cfm s&p inline just for lights
12" 1040 cfm vortex mated to a 48" scrubber
4-20g brute tote uc 
1-55g drum top off
1-55g drum straight ro
1/3 hp arctica chiller
110L/min compressor
rio 4100 water pump 1400gph, but after added head pressure, ~800gph. have other pumps if too big

 bb jam cuts from 4 diff donors, quest for a mom. donors will be bloomed in veg room & made into hash


blurry pics are from ipod, cam died.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo for the grow docfish..Im a sit over in the corner..Ill try and be good


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 30, 2011)

smoke whats up man? glad you could make it. this shall be very interesting.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 31, 2011)

cool man.....ill be watching!


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 31, 2011)

hey hey doc what happening ? mind if i pull up a chair 
peace fruity


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> smoke whats up man? glad you could make it. this shall be very interesting.


 

Hell yeah brother...I been waiting for you to show us this for some time...Sure glad ya gathered all ya info and am attacking it...

take care and be safe


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks great GL! Get yourself a nice camera when money allows so we can see just how well she produces. Also a continuous PH/PPM/temp monitor is where its at for this set up. Could even set up little web cam on the meter so you can remotely check at all times how its holding.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope you dont mind if I slouch down over here so I can skin up while you work your magic.
Green mojo fella. W


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> cool man.....ill be watching!



Toa glad to see someone of your skill popping in to watch/help. Been watching the boat show over at ca metics & man it's top notch.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey hey doc what happening ? mind if i pull up a chair
> peace fruity



Fruity pop a sqwat. Pluck a bud off my honeymOon mix & enjoy


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hell yeah brother...I been waiting for you to show us this for some time...Sure glad ya gathered all ya info and am attacking it...
> 
> take care and be safe



4u I can't read anymore, now it's up to my lil know how to go to work w/ a lip help from my friends


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Looks great GL! Get yourself a nice camera when money allows so we can see just how well she produces. Also a continuous PH/PPM/temp monitor is where its at for this set up. Could even set up little web cam on the meter so you can remotely check at all times how its holding.



NC glad ya found your way here. Batt died on cam that's all, but am thinking of a slr in future. Yeah had to skimp on meter as of this run but def next run I'll have blue lab guardian


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Hope you dont mind if I slouch down over here so I can skin up while you work your magic.
> Green mojo fella. W



Woody the more the merrier. You can hit the j fruitys Rollin if u can pry it from his hands...lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking sweet!  Can you explain your system a little more?  What is the difference between this and a RDWC?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Goddess. The only diff is that they are plumbed w/ 3" PVC & mad amount of circulation in there. My pump will be moving pretty close to an actual 800 gph. It's rdwc on steroids. Also ppms in bloom will max out around 500-600! Once dialed for 2nd run I should only have to dump Rez at beginning of bloom & at end to flush. Huge $ saver


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 23, 2011)

aw crap! typed a small book & bumped the esc key.

ok short & sweet version. had a couple hickups so now im off schedule, but whatever. so im cycling system as we speak w/ 1/2 strength of current ppm in aero which is 850ppm. my target is 400 to be on safe side, as i goofed earlier this wk by giving the aeroponic veg tote 100ppm too much so theyre bouncing back from that. goal is to have the 4 diff phenos in by mon evening. 

im also not running the 600 mh as a vert this run as i will be using it to flower out the donors. the original 1200 gph pump i was planning on using will only work submersed & not inline. weird i know. so pulled up the next largest i had laying here which is a 900. still more than what C.C. puts on theirs (350gph) for about same size res.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 23, 2011)

heres the 4 going in.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 23, 2011)

theyre in! im a lil giddy & the ph hasn't fluctuated even a tenth of a point so i feel its good. tds is 445ppm & ph is 5.65. dropped em in & really put a hurtin' on 'em good......lol. the phenos are as follws in the group shot: left front-"z", left rear-"w", right rear-"y", right front-"x". individual photos are z, y, x, w.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeez. Looks great. Gonna be she beasts.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 24, 2011)

:holysheep: Hey Doc; that is a good looking setup yu got there. Im curious about yer girls. I have a similar setup that I am doing with smaller blueberries that are very Indica dominant. I am settin 2 plants per tub. Yours look like they're gonna be big girls. Are they Sativa dominant or is there a particular reason for only settin one per tub, or is that the system looks bigger than what it really is. Also, in yer pics the girls look a little droopish. Is there a particular reason for that? good grow mojo to ya :farm:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 24, 2011)

NC glad to see yah & yup im goin for low bushes but im thinking it could get a lil hairy in there. lol. im needing to jump on a trellis real quick. 1" pvc slides nicely into 1-1/4 & maybe soccer net for the netting. dont like what ive seen others using, that cheap **** from the grow shops. looks like dental floss, which might slice & dice. have couple other ideas if net is too much $.

multi thanks & glad to see you aboard for this learning exp.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 24, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> :holysheep: Hey Doc; that is a good looking setup yu got there. Im curious about yer girls. I have a similar setup that I am doing with smaller blueberries that are very Indica dominant. I am settin 2 plants per tub. Yours look like they're gonna be big girls. Are they Sativa dominant or is there a particular reason for only settin one per tub, or is that the system looks bigger than what it really is. Also, in yer pics the girls look a little droopish. Is there a particular reason for that? good grow mojo to ya :farm:


 
hi hushpuppy & nice to meet yah. alright here we go. yes they are gunna be big girls, but thats what i strive for. last pull i did shy of a lb off two dirt girls under 2k. they were 3' tall & wide upon finish. 

they are very indica dom. i just plucked all the water leaves, as they were dwarfing my hand & growth. one per 20g tote w/ actual 11g per plus epicenter gives a system volume on low water level (current) of 55g. on high level it runs 75g.

the reason they look so droopish is cause i gave em some of my "special" love:hubba:  im a supercroppin mofo this room is much bigger than last but i still have low head room, so i maximize every way i can. i had just got done & if you look close there are alot of "bandages" *BUDDERS KEEPERS* gets mad props for finding a good use for teflon tape. enough pressure to keep her together then as it grows it just breaks through, so no need to worry of taking off. just dont wrap too tight or too much as it wont break.

ok bye now:ignore:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 25, 2011)

Said the blind carpender as he picked up his hammer and saw:hubba:  I had to go back and take another look at those pics and I see what yer talkin about. That is very interesting method for slowing upward growth. looks like yu got goin on:farm: I am very interested to watch this grow an see them progress. I know what yer talkin bout with the giant fan leaves that r bigger than yer hand. I just had to do the same thing with my blueberries yesterday. If yu don't mind my askin, how big are yer netpots? They look like 10" across to me. Yu said yu use trellis..is that gonna be a horizontal "scrog" or a variant? Thanks for sharing the beauties


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 25, 2011)

HP they're 8" & just a trellis for support/training.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been using this combo for a while now and love it.  I used to use 3 Part Flora all the way through the grow, but became interested in Flora Nova Bloom.  I have been blown away by the Flora Nova Bloom.  You won't believe the quality and taste.

I use the keep it simple chart and flora series for the first 4 weeks, then I transition to Flora Nova Bloom and go to 12/12 lights.  This stuff is expensive, but I use it sparingly (5ml per gallon at first, then increase to about 8ml per gallon for the life of the plant.  I actually save money by not having to buy a bunch of additives to prop up what I've got.

For breeding, I use Flora Nova Bloom 6ml/gallon plus Flora Grow 3ml/gallon and it has worked very well.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 25, 2011)

well thanks for the info SD. see i thought about running gh3 but have read couple threads on it having wild ph drfts so i went w/ DM gold nutrient. i have been experiencing drift but thats gunna hopefully halt here quick like i hope. hate using adjusters.

flora nova, huh. i'll keep it in mind for sure. 

do you have any pics w/ your rig rockin? if so feel free to post here. also how long have you been in a u.c.? theyre def stressin a lil due to over fert last wk & now new enviro & having their necks snapped.

yeah been reading on chems to veg & through bud set then organic to finish w/ a shazam. thats sounds like what i would like to do eventually.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 27, 2011)

ok so they're growing on both ends, but they look like they're overwatered...lol, no seriously. before i speculate i'm in need of some guidance.  keep in mind they were started in aeroponics w/ gh3. weekly rez changes & i bumped up tds by finding the difference they ate in a wk & then doubled it. they responded good to that method & stuck w/ it. here's a run down from my 1st mistake as being new to hydro.

4/10 rez change w/ ~800ppm gh3 nutes ph before 6.1 after 5.5
4/17   "        "         ~925ppm DM gold nutrient full line. their calc mixes a lil hot so stuck w/ it. ph b4 5.9 after 5.6
4/18 ppms jumped to 950 so diluted down to 880 ph 5.7
4/19 jumped to 919 & left it.
4/20 diluted to 790 & mixed new batch to 790. after 12 hr bubble changed rez
4/23 before moving to uc the ppm was 781. uc is @ 445  ph 5.64
4/24 uc ppm 458(think rise is from adjuster) ph 5.97 adjusted down to 5.6 came home from easter dinner & 5.9 so downed it to 5.5
4/25 460 ph 5.71 12 hrs later  ph 5.93 460 ppm
4/26 460ppm ph 5.9 added 10gal of 460 ph'd to 5.4 mixed to 460 ppm ph 5.85
4/27 454ppm ph adjusted to 5.66

so they're finally eating & new growth & roots are emerging but very dull in contrast. i dont know why ph is flucuating so bad. i adjust 1-2 times a day. im thinking of dumping & going w/ a 400ppm batch to see how they respond, but would maybe  like some thought as why im getting results that i am. havent seen any other uc grows w/ these nutes exp this. oh the roots are healthy despite the tinge to them. the one addie called add .27 is pink & does this. no slime & smell chemically fresh....yuck.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Doc, they pretty good to me. looks like they are recovering nicely. I see that the leaves look awfully crinkly. I seem to remember that the crinkle leaf is a symptom of something but not sure what. IDK but maybe the ph issue is coming from the plants using the nutes fast enough to cause a chem change that throws the ph around. I have seen that in my system when my plants were playin catchup from some stress. Also, IME hydro tends to have ph drift sometimes, I think bcause everything happens so quick as opposed to soil. I hate to tell yu wrong but yu may want to lower the PPM  by as much as 50% and see if the ph will stabilize. That is what I had to do with my system until the girls and I got used to the chems. since then, I have been gradually increasing PPM till I find the sweet spot. They do look good tho


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks HP, but theres something def going on. if you go back a few days to the 24th they are much more lush. its hard to see w/ the mh blaring but you should be able to tell once looking at those pics. the thing is they aren't eating hardly anything until today. so im sure im jumping the gun but i find it rediculous to be adjusting couple times a day. just not right. especially after all the ranting how these nutes have ph locked down, no drift, yada, yada, yada. in past 3 hours it has drifted up to 5.71 from 5.66.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 27, 2011)

My plants look like this about a month in.  I don't worry too much about it.  I think it is from very rapid growth.  I like to give 2.5ml per gallon silica blast (or similar) to beef up the structure of those quickly grown leaves and stems.  Your roots look wonderful, they like to ball up where the air bubbles are most concentrated.  I don't pay much attention to PH these days, perhaps I am getting lazy?  I am blessed with 6.0 filtered water for free.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 27, 2011)

SD thanks for the ease of mind. i knew i was bippin out a lil. still on edge though until they look great. hey what's your tds when starting & let say wk 4 of veg? also do you think i should bump uip the ppm's to 500 & see what they say?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 28, 2011)

:ciao:


Just checking in...How are you likeing the UC?

take care and be safe my friend

:48:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 28, 2011)

Smoke I'm starting to like it. Today they are gobbling up the nutes so I'm going to bump em up.

Current: Ph 5.83 ppm 424

Going to target 500. When I jump into flower I will then setup top off.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

ok so on the 28th i targeted 500ppm & ended up w/ 524 so i stuck w/ it. i think it needs to go up more as they already knocked it down to 494 in 2 days. i dont really know if this is normal or alot in hydro but the goal here is to find the sweet spot where the only thing that fluctuates is the water level. meaning perfect plant bliss. im letting em go a couple days before adding back & raising to 600. ph has not budged from 5.89 in that time either. built a trellis that has 18" of adjustment every 2". might be too tall but shall see.

the 1st 2 pics are the donors & they will mostly be made into hash. theyre also 1 wk into bloom. i plan on taking cuttings of all 4 in the UC & throwing em in air pots until i figure out the lucky winner. im rooting for Z

single plant pics are in order as w, x, y, z


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 4, 2011)

ok so ppm's were steadily dropping as i was bumping up daily by 25 to 50. today i did a 100 ppm bump to see if i can find the zone as i need to flip these gals. im sitting at 675ppm's. ph has been swinging a lil, but thats due to the rapid eating. so on w/ pics.

also the 1st 5 pics are the donors that are at 10 days bloom. fed em their last veg feed today @ 1415ppms! they are hogs & also why i jumped the ppms by 100 in the UC. the indie pics of UC tubs are respectively w, x, y, z.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 5, 2011)

Don't understand a thing of hydro, but your plants look awesome. Great job.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 5, 2011)

BHO, thanks. yeah its def a learning exp. hoping that they are getting close to being maxed on nutes. checked the ppm's this morning at 673 & ph sits at 5.66.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 7, 2011)

got it pegged at 680 & 5.83 for couple days now & in a.m. its flip time. i fear im late on that but had to find what they wanted. 

phenos are in order w, x, y, z


----------



## nouvellechef (May 7, 2011)

Gonna be she beasts man. You treated them with something for mites? Gonna be flowering thru mite season.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 7, 2011)

nope no mites here NC. never had em. i get occassional gnat swarm every so often so sticky trap is hoisted & ready. thought i was going to have a prolem as there were quite a few in tote water but they arent there as of now.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 10, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> got it pegged at 680 & 5.83 for couple days now & in a.m. its flip time. i fear im late on that but had to find what they wanted.
> 
> phenos are in order w, x, y, z


 
These are really looking good.  I know that you'll have a much easier time on your next grow.  I think each strain needs a little something different and you have to get to know the system and the strain first go-round.

Your other Q's...  I am only micro-growing now and am using 1 gallon capacity mini system that I designed for PC growing.  I just don't need that much and want to stay in the legal limits.  Also, enjoy being able to grow constantly and that smaller yield works for me.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 11, 2011)

thanks SD. yes each strain will need special attn but these girls are heavy feeders in soil. the donors that are in "dirt" are in bloom 2wks now & are being feed 1500ppms. ive seen several UC GJ's & most were maxing out around 600ppm's while im few days in & @ 700. although one guy was hitting 1100. anyhow pics in a few days.


 i also noticed dan, @ current culture, posted on FAQ's to ramp up nutes to full strength for the 2nd trimester. kinda leary about that. will def try slowly increasing though.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 18, 2011)

I just checked up on yer grow here and see that the girls look like they are doing real good.  I think flippin at 12-14" should work well for yer grow. I feel yer pain with adjusting nutes for hydro. It's a challenge (I think) because the nutes are already chelated for uptake and so it all happens fast and that seems to make the ph swing a bit until everybody gits leveled out. I think also that the more water that yu are dealin with at any givin grow will sort of multiply the ppm/ph issues (until yu get it all leveled out). On all of my girls I had to start out at 1/4 strength (about 400ppm) for a week or so then was able to double it to about 800ppm. I bumped up to 1100 for the week b4 we flipped then this week we bumped to 1400 but I haven't seen them in a few days to see how they r doin at that level. Its almost like everybody (me, plants, and rez) has to get used to the nutes in hydro b4 moving up to recmmended levels I can't wait to see them flower.:farm: Good grow mojo to ya


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 19, 2011)

ok so heres a few pics from couple days ago. im up to 735ppm & 5.82pH. high room temp 80, low is 62. highest rh is 50%. rez is 67-69. all was looking great until i noticed random burns in margins of some plants. burning is occurring in the "hot spot"  of the lights & i wrote it off as IR burn, but now it seems to be looking worse from yesterday. i will update w/ those new pics in a mo. lights are a good foot off the plant tops so dont think so, but......


indie pics are w-z. then theres the good ol slip of the scissors pic....lol. thinned plants & took cuts.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 19, 2011)

more pics & of course a fat bowl of bubble to make the time spent just that more fun.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 19, 2011)

well my odd burn is popping up more. mainly on just one plant, but is found on other 3 also. all pics are of the worst plant. the burn is mostly directly under the light. few days ago i added pre mix nute solution that has been in my 55g drum since i started bloom cycle. it is heavily aerated & has a 700gph pump moving water also. ppms are at 736 & ph 5.82 w/ ~5g of water being used every day. i usually replace 10g every 2 days.

then theres the spider web curling this leaf. the curling is what caught my eye. its a big ol spider in there, but left when i moved the leaf. then theres maximus, the weimaraner & gracie the american bulldog loving the plants as much as i do. it looks like shes eating them but she was speaking to me & a blade went into her mouth...lol.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 19, 2011)

Doc take a pic of the underneath of the second pic. Or at least look and describe it. I had an issue with some insects my first grow that left some damage similar to that. I was growing in soil, so I'm not sure if that would make a difference. I don't know what they were, but they died fast with some bang. 

The other pics look like it could be PH issues. I'm having a ton of ph issues in my hydro grow right now. 

And you have some beautiful pets. I'm a boxer lover. My last 3 dogs have been boxers. Weimaraners are the only other dogs that I've been around that are as spastic, goofy, cute, hyper and intelligent as boxers are.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 20, 2011)

Hey Doc; the girls look soo nice. Yu probably already know this but there is a hot spot disperser tha yu can put on yer hps bulbs to prevent that hot spot that occurs directly beneath the bulb. I put them on all my lights and it made a HUGE difference on how close I could run my fixtures. IDK if that is indeed the problem there though. I find it hard to believe it would be ph as yu said it is staying at 5.8, that's on the money. Yu could have a cal/mag issue startin for that particular plant if yer nutes are on the edge (given the relatively low level yu are at at this point. When mine were right there I was holding at about 800-900ppm (of course I'm using different nutes so its hard to say)


----------



## bho_expertz (May 20, 2011)

your american is a beautifull girl ... The ladies are hot stuff !!! Very good. :aok:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 20, 2011)

KR, i had thought that also & no such luck. no ****, no bugs, nothin'. thanks for the insight though. im ruling ph out as ive been mid to high 5's. thanks for the words about my pets & yes boxers, weimies, german shorthairs, & vislas(sp) are by far the most spastic but so damn smart. he loves anything & everything outdoors. she does too but def likes the couch just as much.

HP, yeah i just had same issue w/ the donor plants that are maxed. those however, as a quick fix i took 2 pieces of 1/4" hardware cloth & aligned em to make 1/8" squares & it really is working. have to buy some to have on hand. as far as calmag i hope it were that easy, but when hps isnt on they are def not lacking mag(so so dark green) & cal isnt popping up as a def in any of the leaves. 

whats up BHO? thanks for the compliments

i have noticed a film on the uniseals. i sloughs off, dont smell, my roots are very white & slime free w/ no smell also. thinking possibly a rez swap but i only have 12g of pre mix left. i guess i know all my #'s of my nutes, so would it really hurt  if i mixed & adjusted in 55g drum then swapped? i know ideally 3 days mix is best, but....


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 23, 2011)

so weve finally got budsets. i do know that tomorrow i have to take maybe 6" off the height of the trellis so i spread these girls out. only thing i dont really like so far is i believe you need vert lighting w/ this system or really splay the girls out & have some good reflectors that have a wide throw. next run at new location i will run 2-1k's vert w/ 6 tubs. 

okay heres where im at: ph 5.75 & ppms 735. the mysterious burn is one of 2 things: 1. poss from add back straight nutes into epicenter, only did once as was in rush & will try not to do again. or 2. which i think it is, hot spots from light. thinking back on past 2 runs i had this same weird burn & the other plants were in that same area of the room.

pics: 1st 4 are donors @ 4wks & are bangin along. 5-9 UC pics w/ indie pics of w-z in order.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2011)

not sure what I like best...you plants  or that bubble hash pipe

pass that sucker over here man...I need a hit


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 23, 2011)

haha! thanks man i got it in CO almost 2 yrs ago.:48: :cool2: :bolt:


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 23, 2011)

Very nice setup.  I like your gaurd dog.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 24, 2011)

Thanks thomas


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 24, 2011)

ok so i chopped 6" off trellis & now splayed the gals wide. def need some ocho hoods right about now. so get this, i finally firgured out my weird burn situation. WIND burn! so as im crouching in corner of room where intake is above my head i notice +1000cfm wind path ripping a straight path to the exhaust opposite corner. so i shot the supply to the floor & raised fan to circ the canopy. man im glad it finally hit me. so i smashed the gals down about 9" w/ the trellis today. one more thinning & i think its time to let em ride. also on a side note swapped my cloner today & have calcification like a mother so any day now should be seeing roots. stats are: ph 5.75 ppm 731 room temp 75 rh 55


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2011)

short & sweet tonight. 

UC ph 5.9 & 746 ppm
 cloner 5.8 & 426 ppm, 1st taste of nutes today as roots are now popping. keeping best of each pheno (4) & donating the rest (12) to someone.
 donors runoff 6.75


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2011)

couple more


----------



## smokingjoe (May 30, 2011)

holy ****  :watchplant:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 30, 2011)

LOL, its def a jungle. im loving this system & only thing im doing different next time is 6 tubs & 2-1k vert. we'll see how that does.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 30, 2011)

If yer donating any I'll take the one pictured by itself that yu sprayed with water and rolled in sugar :hubba: That's a cool DIY cloner yu got there. I have an "EZ Cloner" that I was lucky enough to get a really good deal on, and it doesn't look much different than yours, and I bet yers still didn't cost as much as mine. I love that tote and UC setup, that is so sweet. The one that I have in one of my rooms is working out so well and it's nowhere as nice as yer setup. as soon as I harvest all of mine I am transferring my other two rooms to that design. The girls look really good, yu should be a professional MJ farmer  Good Grow Mojo


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 30, 2011)

HP glad ya stopped by. oh brother, the nugs arent for donation silly. the extra clones are...lol. on the cloner i think i paid 20 for the tote & couple bucks for the misters, the rest i had laying around. man you obviously wont be disappointed in the UC thats for sure. make sure you get the widest hoods out there or run vert. vert i think is the ticket. a lot better penetration & huge savings. thanks for the big ol pat on the back & yes id love to grow for a living. one day soon when i move & get an out building then wife says i can go nuts. hope she realizes what she just said. LOL. really, though the nutes & the system is doing the work, i just monitor some digits & thats about it. i know i knocked DM nutes early on but they are def proving themselves & really do have good buffers once you get it set. debating if i should try H&G nutes next or just run w/ it as is? i wont really have any nutes left after this run. veg & bloom full line in 1L jugs cost around $200, i think, so def cost effective.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hows the girls in the UC doin? I am curious about yer likes and dislikes of the system at this point. As soon as this grow is cropped out, I am going to do a few changes. The tubs are (without a doubt) the way to go. I have them in one of my rooms and they work so much more efficient, and I just have a basic setup. How have they done in the 20gal totes? I imagine they are about to turn into green monsters that are threatening to break out and terrorize the village?:giggle: If they are anything like mine they are. :shocked:  Elvis's jungle room has nothing on my jungle room.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 15, 2011)

HP theyre doin great. gotta get yah some pics huh? so far all the dislikes can be worked out in the next run. all user error or lack of knowledge. next run 6 tubs 4-1k's w/ plants on a 40"r to the bulb. its gunna be tits & im hoping for big yield. this run im only expecting a lb.

on sat i tried a small bottle of bloombastic in my system (2mL/gal x 40gal)& w/ any p/k booster that ive come across it likes to jack your ppm's by a lot (+120). i ran em for 2 days like this then backed em down to par. im sold, gunna go buy the mid size bottle to continue on. in 1 day i saw drastic bud swelling/gain. this stuff can be a bearer of bad news w/ PM, so watch out.
think this stuff will run circles around gravity & the like.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 16, 2011)

Doc...Your plants are looking great, that's a packed screen man!  Can't wait to see them in a couple weeks...bangin! :holysheep:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks jbyrd, i cant wait either. im going to go by the bigger bottle of bloombastic tomorrow so sat i can dose when i 1st get up. lol


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> aw crap! typed a small book & bumped the esc key.
> 
> ok short & sweet version. had a couple hickups so now im off schedule, but whatever. so im cycling system as we speak w/ 1/2 strength of current ppm in aero which is 850ppm. my target is 400 to be on safe side, as i goofed earlier this wk by giving the aeroponic veg tote 100ppm too much so theyre bouncing back from that. goal is to have the 4 diff phenos in by mon evening.
> 
> im also not running the 600 mh as a vert this run as i will be using it to flower out the donors. the original 1200 gph pump i was planning on using will only work submersed & not inline. weird i know. so pulled up the next largest i had laying here which is a 900. still more than what C.C. puts on theirs (350gph) for about same size res.


 
This Sir is what dreams are made of. You have perfected your technique and now you shall reap the benefits. 

Im AlkaloidContent btw, or AC as it has been shortened lol. Cant wait to see what this baby does for you.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 16, 2011)

AC nice to meet yah & glad you stopped by. haha on perfected, thats still yet to be achieved.  i am getting a good grasp on this system w/ these plants. i just cant wait til my next run as im figuring out all the new stuff ill need to get. 

you by chance know of any good p/k boosters that work good & dont cost a small fortune? im trying bloombastic to give it a complete run, but i cant afford $150 every run.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> AC nice to meet yah & glad you stopped by. haha on perfected, thats still yet to be achieved. i am getting a good grasp on this system w/ these plants. i just cant wait til my next run as im figuring out all the new stuff ill need to get.
> 
> you by chance know of any good p/k boosters that work good & dont cost a small fortune? im trying bloombastic to give it a complete run, but i cant afford $150 every run.


 
Honestly Im not sure m going with the all natural approach with store bought organics right now for soil. I love the popular brands but I mean they all have the same thing in em for the most part.

I heard mollases is always a good thing to add to your feed but it has nothing to do with P or K (lmao PORK) its has nothing to do with pork  
and in a soilless grow Im not sure how it would work if it did at all.

I guess it would come down to what are you willing to use? Chem/Organic do you "must order online" or can you just get some bloom fert from Lows.

Wish I could be of more help. In the past, except for once, I have always used store bought, now I am using store bought organics, hoping for some really smelly, stinky, sticky (yet smooth) ish. I only had one hydro setup. I used Foxfarm line Veg and Bloom nutes, and also got a bottle of PH up and PH down.

Worked pretty good. My harvest wasnt spectacular or anything. Out of 3 fems flowered at a foot, grown to about 2 or so feet, yielded about 3.5 oz. The grow room was in a chimney  , exhuasted right out the top, fresh air brought in from a hole in the bottom of the board over the fireplace, feeding into a tube. So it was a small setup and we of course flowered weeks before they were supposed to but we got our dro. Then never used it again, we eventually went separate ways and I let him keep the equip.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 16, 2011)

here they are. i cant really get to show how big these are for 5 wks. the trellis is preventing me from pushing branches away. started using bloombastic @ a rate of 2ml/gal then will bump it up to 3 & let it ride for 3 weeks then one week ripen & 1 wk flush. sounds like its just around the corner....lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Doc Where ya been? I hope all is well. Been 2 months...How did the UC girls turn out? They're probably all in jars by now I guess.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 1, 2011)

ok its been a long while but i need to put this one to rest. so ive been a lil busy & had computer probs w/ both of em. so ive been busy tearing 4 yrs worth of grow equipment from my basement & relocating. oh **** that was hella fun....lol. this grow was a disaster to some degree, but is def looked at in a positive light.

so bloombastic makes ppm's creep & i let it ride for three days then slowly dropped it back to a smidge above original & that was a mistake fo sho. fried em a lil too much for my acceptance. so dont do that again i say.

so after my small bloombastic debockle, i found 2/4 herms  those 2(w & x), which were #2 & #3 yielders went all to the bags. y was lowest yield. so this now brings me to the beast. z, which now is a mom gave me a problem also, mold. this was the 1st time i had exp w/ bud rot. i ended up throwing out 1/2 the plant, which when dry was 5 oz. the smoke is good from z just not "thee one".


----------



## BBFan (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey Doc :ciao:  How you been?

Sorry to hear you had such problems on yer maiden voyage.  Thanks for sharing.

Alas, the search continues............................


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 1, 2011)

BB im great as i am almost nestled in my new location. however after the setbacks from last grow i couldnt fund the new room build but in due time. so where im at now is same room diff location. tried vert lighting fro 2 wks i na 8x8 space to no prevail so i threw up the hoods again. i have that bb jam in 2 of 4 spaces & urkle & headband bx in the other 2. 5g airpots 2k hps & still organic. hopefully next year will be rocking that 15x8 & 4-5k's w/ ocho hoods, 8 bushes in 5g airpots w/ supersoil. hydro is on back burner as of now. wow if my wife only knew i spent 1500 for 1 run of hydro.....lol

how you been BB? ive been missing this site as ive been gone for a short stint.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2011)

:48:


take care and be safe my friend


----------



## BBFan (Oct 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new location Doc.  I'm sure you'll get it where you want it :hubba: .

I've found vert lighting is tough in a small space, but get great results by angling my hoods.  Tons of lateral growth with minimal training.  Sounds like you got lots of good things going.  I just harvested an indoor and outdoor run.  Nothing going atm.

Glad to see you back!


----------

